# Are there online masters degrees in Germany???



## mrs.senftleben

I know that universities in the US offer tons of online degree programs, but I haven't really been able to find anything like that here in Germany. I'm looking into doing an MA in English Literature/Linguistics. Does anyone know where I can look to find an all-English online MA program in Germany?

Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Glen10

mrs.senftleben said:


> I know that universities in the US offer tons of online degree programs, but I haven't really been able to find anything like that here in Germany. I'm looking into doing an MA in English Literature/Linguistics. Does anyone know where I can look to find an all-English online MA program in Germany?
> 
> Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


You have as much chance of finding that as an all-German online degree in the States. It makes no sense to me why you would look for a German university program when there are probably many offered by American universities online.


----------



## mrs.senftleben

Glen10 said:


> You have as much chance of finding that as an all-German online degree in the States. It makes no sense to me why you would look for a German university program when there are probably many offered by American universities online.


I know it's ridiculous and I did look at US online degrees, but a Masters is almost double the cost of a Bachelors and that's just not possible for me right now. It is, yes, a shot in the dark to try to find an online graduate degree in English in Germany. But if it existed, it would be a lot more affordable and I would be able to go to the university for a week of intensives, if that would be required.


----------



## Glen10

mrs.senftleben said:


> I know it's ridiculous and I did look at US online degrees, but a Masters is almost double the cost of a Bachelors and that's just not possible for me right now. It is, yes, a shot in the dark to try to find an online graduate degree in English in Germany. But if it existed, it would be a lot more affordable and I would be able to go to the university for a week of intensives, if that would be required.


I agree that it would be more affordable. It would almost have to be 
Sorry I can't give you any leads. I'm almost certain that if you have a little flexibility, take your time and look around, you'll find something that will suit your circumstance :fingerscrossed:


----------

